
Russia used Facebook to try to spy on Macron campaign - rbanffy
http://uk.businessinsider.com/russia-used-facebook-to-try-to-spy-on-macron-campaign-2017-7?utm_content=bufferd8de3&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
duusehendidjd
Facebook social engineering is hardly government espionage. I would expect
that every country is doing stuff like this. Where are the real spies and what
are they doing?

